# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Gecompliceerde breuk pols

## Zwartje

Ik ben een van de velen die door de gladheid is gevallen. Had meteen door dat mijn pols helemaal niet goed was. Het deed ongelofelijke pijn en ben met de ambulance afgevoerd. 
Volgens de arts is het een hele vervelende, zeer gecompliceerde breuk in het gewricht zelf. Er schijnt van alles los te liggen.
Het moet geopereerd. Vervolgens heb ik 2 dagen tevergeefs op die operatie liggen wachten, maar ik kwam maar niet tussen alle dringender gevallen.
Nu zit ik thuis met een gips en nu zou het dan woensdag worden.
Dat betekent dus 5 dagen met vreselijke pijn de dagen en nachten zien door te komen.
Elke beweging is heel pijnlijk, omdat de botten 'los' zitten volgens mij.

Ik heb nu allerlei zorgen.
Ik ben bang dat er weer uitstel komt, omdat ik het gevoel heb dat het daar een grote chaos is qua planning..... En niemand weet iets, of kan je echt helpen. Stel dat ik weer tussen wal en schip val, wat kan ik dan in godsnaam doen? Wie of wat moet ik inschakelen? Het is met die pijn gewoon niet langer vol te houden.

Wat en hoe gaat het na de operatie lopen? Ben ik dan van die pijn verlost? 

Ik heb in die 2 dagen minstens 5 dokters langs zien vliegen die een handje hebben gegeven en even een soort van medeleven mompelden en dan weer verdwenen. Slechts een ervan heeft een blik op de pols geworpen. 

De arts van de eerste hulp leek me de enige die mijn lot zich enigszins ter harte ging, maar hij is niet de chirurg. Dus meer kon hij niet doen....... 

Ik ben nu ook wel nieuwsgierig geworden wat er nu in mijn pols aan de hand is. Twee keer ging iemand de foto's halen, maar die kwamen ook niet meer terug.....
Zo'n polsgewricht ziet er op de plaatjes nogal ingewikkeld uit. Als dat in gruzelementen ligt, dan lijkt me dat niet zo makkelijk weer goed te krijgen.

----------


## Ronald68

Zwartje,

Ik mag aannemen dat je na de operatie minder pijn zult hebben. Maar zeker weten doe ik dat natuurlijk niet. Vervelend dat ze niet de tijd voor je genomen hebben. Hopelijk hoor je woensdag van de hoed en de rand. Sterkte in iedergeval tot die tijd.

----------


## Zwartje

Ik lees net dat het dit weekend topdrukte was in het amc met fracturen, met name polsen. Ik vrees dus dat de tijd die er is nog minder is. Het is dus wel de meest ongunstige tijd voor een goede behandeling. Ze willen/moeten iedereen helpen, dus nemen ze minder de tijd.

----------


## Luuss0404

Zwartje,

Wat vervelend dat ze minder tijd hebben, je zo lang moet wachten en eigenlijk niet precies weet wat er nu precies gebroken is  :Frown:  Ik hoop echt voor je dat ze woensdag de tijd voor je nemen, je alle informatie geven mbt wat er nou precies fout zit, hoe de operatie gaat en hoelang het herstel zal duren! 
Heel veel sterkte en succes! 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wens je ook héél véél sterkte Zwartje!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Zwartje,

Heb je de operatie gehad vandaag?? Hoop van wel voor je, hoe gaat het met de pijn?? Nog steeds amper uit te houden? Wel vreemd dat ze zo'n topdrukte qua polsbreuken hebben, en jou dan maar laten lopen? Maar goed, daar is helaas niets aan te doen. Wens je wel heel veel sterkte toe!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Ronald68

> Wel vreemd dat ze zo'n topdrukte qua polsbreuken hebben, en jou dan maar laten lopen? Groetjes Sylvia


Ik denk dat iedereen op zijn beurt moet wachten. Volgens mij zijn er een heleboel mensen op hun plaat gegaan. Zelfs ik. Kijken wat de dokter vanmiddag te zeggen heeft. Ik mocht gelukkig tussen door.

----------


## Zwartje

De operatie is achter de rug. Viel niet mee. Heb veel pijn en een dood gevoel in mijn duim en wijsvinger.
Volgens de artsen gaat dat wel over. Dus dat geloof ik maar.

Er zit nu een plaatje in mijn pols dat de boel bij elkaar moet houden. Nu maar hopen op een voorspoedig herstel,

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Zwartje,

Gelukkig, de operatie is dus al achter de rug! En het zal idd niet meevallen nu die napijn/revalidatie. Hoop met je mee dat je herstel voorspoedig gaat verlopen!

En @ Ronald,
Ja idd, er gaan veel mensen onderuit met dit weer, gelukkig dat jij nog ergens tussendoor mocht!

----------


## Zwartje

Nog ruim een week en dan mag het gips eraf. Ik heb echter nog steeds pijn, nu met name in mijn hand, muis van mijn duim en mijn duim zelf.
Die is nog steeds dik en kan ik heel slecht bewegen, ik heb er ook nauwelijks gevoel in. 

Ik maak me dus best zorgen over of dat goed komt.

We gaan het zien. Zal nog veel oefenen en zo worden voordat ik die pols weer een beetje normaal kan gebruiken vrees ik.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Zwartje,

Fijn dat de operatie zelf wel meeviel  :Smile: 
Vervelend dat je nu pijn hebt en verder nauwelijks gevoel hebt  :Frown:  Hopelijk gaat met revalidatie de pijn over en krijg je weer je gevoel terug! 
Moet je nog terugkomen voor controle? Als je het niet vertrouwd kan je altijd even langs de huisarts gaan...
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Zwartje

Gips is eraf en dat voelt een stuk beter. het gevoel is echter nog steeds weg en daardoor kan ik niks pakken/grijpen.
Ook is mijn hand erg gezwollen. Zit vol met vocht...
Veel oefenen nu maar en hopen dat het stap voor stap beter gaat.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Zwartje,

Fijn dat het gips er nu af is, scheelt denk ik wel behoorlijk! 

Nu wordt het dus afwachten en oefenen oefenen oefenen, met hopelijk een goede afloop, hoop dat je het gevoel snel weer terugkrijgt en de zwelling afneemt.

Hou je ons op de hoogte van je vorderingen??

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Zwartje,
Ik hoop dat met veel oefenen en nog meer geduld het gevoel en de bewegelijkheid weer terugkeren!
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Zwartje

Nou, ik ben twee en een halve maand verder. Met de beweeglijkheid gaat het redelijk goed. Ik kan mijn pols alle kanten opdraaien, met een lichte stijfheid. Soms maak ik wel een beweging die even een pijn geeft.

Ik kan gewicht dragen zolang ik het met mijn hand naar beneden doe. (dus tassen en zo). Met mijn arm omhoog (zoals je een bord oppakt), gaat iets minder. Dan kan ik niet al te zware dingen tillen. Dat voel ik echt in mijn gewricht. 

Wat nog heel lastig is dingen als een fles opendraaien of van die zout en pepermolentjes. Dat gaat heel moeilijk. OOk al draai ik met mijn rechterhand, het vastklemmen gaat nog moeizaam.

Wat helemaal nog niet gaat, is fietsen... Dan komt de meeste druk op het gewricht en dat gaat helemaal niet. 

Ik heb dat tegen de chirurg gezegd. Die moest lachen... dat kan nog wel maanden duren. Het gewricht lag helemaal in stukjes, dus dat duurt maanden voordat het goed heelt (als het helemaal goed komt dus).

Wat betreft het gevoel in de muis van mijn hand en duim. Ik heb het idee dat dat wel langzaam terugkomt. Er komt steeds meer gevoel in. Het kan ook vreselijk jeuken van binnen zeg maar. En het voelt nog niet helemaal goed. Maar wel beter dus.

Al met al ben ik niet heel erg ontevreden. Ik ondervind niet al te veel beperkingen en het gaat steeds beter. Volgens die arts moet ik heel blij zijn met hoe het nu al gaat..

----------


## ikke64

@Zwartje 

Wat het fietsen betreft zou je kunnen proberen om je stuur hoger of in een andere stand te zetten. Mogelijk dat dat helpt.

Maar één ding heb ik geleerd nooit blij zijn met hoe het gaat. Voor je zelf altijd meer en beter willen. Zonder een zeikert te worden  :Wink:  Dat motiveerd om evt je oefeningen beter te doen, meer inzet te hebben, kortom sneller te genezen. Succes!!!

Gr Ikke

----------


## Zwartje

Nog een raar fenomeen bij deze polsbreuk. Ik ben benieuwd of die verschijnsel bekend is. Ik heb het niet echt terug kunnen vinden op internet.

Op die gewonde hand en pols waren allemaal haren gegroeid. Ik ben van mezelf absoluut niet "behaard" op mijn andere hand en pols zit helemaal geen (zichtbaar) haar. Dus dat zag er echt gek uit, die haren....
Daarbij groeiden de nagels van die hand echt abnormaal snel. Veel sneller dan van mijn andere hand. 

Inmiddels sinds een week of 2 zijn die haren spoorloos verdwenen..... 
De nagels van mijn vingers groeien ongeveer weer even snel als die van mijn andere hand, maar die van mijn duim (die nog niet helemaal normaal aanvoelt) groeit nog steeds als een gek. Zo heb ik ongeveer anderhalve week geleden mijn nagels geknipt van die hand en de nagel van mijn duim is zeker drie keer zo lang als de rest, terwijl hij net zo kort is afgeknipt dan de rest.

Is hier iets over bekend over deze verschijnselen??

----------


## ikke64

En je bent gewoon hier op de aarde geboren??  :Wink: 

Ikke

----------


## Zwartje

> En je bent gewoon hier op de aarde geboren?? 
> 
> Ikke


Ik denk van wel... maar je weet nooit... :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

Helaas kan ik je hier niet in helpen. Ik kan me iets voorstellen dat in een gebied waar het lichaam aan het restaureren is een heleboel stoffen rondzwerfen die voor snellere groei ed zorgen. Mogelijk dat ook de haarzakjes/wortels extra gestimuleerd worden. Het zou dan vanzelf ook weer minder moeten worden. Maar ik heb niets wat deze redenering kan bevestigen.

Gr Ikke

----------

